# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  StayThick's Follicept Trial (4 week treatment)

## StayThick

Guys, as some of you already know, I reached out to Devon @ Follicept right here in the BTT forums to see if they would be willing to let one of your own participate in their current hair-loss trial. They are based in FL (a state I reside in) and Devon gladly welcomed a visit from me to explain their current treatment, the science behind it, and ultimately allow me to participate in their trial uncensored and to document my progress throughout here on BTT. I also met with Dr. Hsu at his home where I asked him a series of questions regarding this treatment. He didn't have all the answers, but he believes in the science behind this and I was willing to see if this could work on me and to assist those on here potentially interested in this as well.

Below is a series of pictures. All pictures were taken directly under 6 individual 1555 lumen light bulbs. Camera had flash to show all areas of thinning and not to disguise a thing. 

First pic - Hair is "damp." You can clearly see the thinning throughout the crown/vertex area, top of scalp and corner's of hairline. 

Second pic- Hair in it's dry state. I posted both pictures because I plan on taking wet/dry pictures throughout because that will tell me if this treatment is doing a thing. I can hide my thinning somewhat when dry, but when wet, I have no where to hide. I want you all to see how it looks both ways.

Third/Fourth pic- Hairline semi-wet. I posted both LEFT & RIGHT corner's of hairline where I'm thinning the most. If hair is spiked in this area, the thinning is MORE 
pronounced.

5th/6th/7th pic - Top of scalp completely WET. Hairline is also WET "combed/parted" both on the left side and the ride side to show thinning areas and where treatment will be applied.

The area's shown are BASELINE and before my 1st treatment with Follicept. Again, all the area's shown will be the area of application for Follicept's gel.

BTT, I am solely doing this for the benefit of this community and this community only. I drove a few hours to see Devon and Dr. Hsu because I saw this as an opportunity to try something that may/may not work, but ultimately to share with you all. If you have ideas, opinions, thoughts on more photo's, more angles I should take, then please let me know. I am all ears for you all.

I'll be posting progress pictures really as much as you all like, but would prefer every 2 weeks since I don't believe much will transpire between week to week. Thoughts everyone?

----------


## Sogeking

Thank you posting this. I have the same hairloss pattern as you. If by some crazy chance this works I guess it would work for me as well.

Also the 2 week period of posting pics sounds good to me.
Good luck man.

----------


## StayThick

> Thank you posting this. I have the same hairloss pattern as you. If by some crazy chance this works I guess it would work for me as well.
> 
> Also the 2 week period of posting pics sounds good to me.
> Good luck man.


 Not a problem. Glad I can be a part of this trial to help. Never posted my hair-loss before and looking at these photo's makes me want to vomit, but let's see if this treatment works. Thanks for wishing me luck.

----------


## just2hairs

Man props to you for doing this for us, Staythick! I know some idiots here are ungrateful and impatient, but most are very appreciative of this.  Thank you and good luck!

----------


## Keki

Similar hairloss here too, i hope it will help you somehow, i would suggest a close up pic so you can check some new vellus or maybe invest 20$ on a usb camera

----------


## StayThick

> Similar hairloss here too, i hope it will help you somehow, i would suggest a close up pic so you can check some new vellus or maybe invest 20$ on a usb camera


 Keki, I did take close ups of my hairline that I didn't post, but "vellus" to me is rather pointless. I'll know if my hairline is showing even the slightest of progress. Above, is simply my current state of hair. 

However, I'm looking into your USB recommendation and think I'll pull the trigger for future pics. It's relatively cheap on Amazon.

Thanks

----------


## JHtotheT

Great work and initiative  :Smile:  

Looking forward to see how this pans out.

----------


## diffuseloser

Cheers StayThick. Also similar to my own pattern of hair loss. Two weeks sounds about right. Good luck with this and hoping for a miracle.

----------


## efedrez

Great job and thank you for doing this.

Every other week sounds about right.

I know it sounds still unlike but I really hope this will bring some kind of improvement 

Good luck

----------


## jamesst11

Yeah, thank you Staythick!! Awesome to see a member of this community bringing real trial results on a potential new treatment here.  That's awesome! Yup, I have similar hair loss to you.  It would be amazing if this formula works... it would also be amazing if it didn't but contributed a powerful new vehicle to the field.

----------


## Spaniards

> Frankly, I am not even "waiting" on them, if it works, it works, if it doesn't, it doesn't. If I am waiting on something, it is histogen.


 Why don´t they use the website? 

If you are still in touch with them (Iam considering the possibility of writing them an email), could you please ask them about it? Cause the web is definitely dead and we want news!

----------

